# Fog Lights Turn On Automatically?



## bales9er (Oct 15, 2019)

Still learning all the functions of our new Atlas and noticed tonight when my wife pulled in the driveway that the fog lights automatically turned on. She has her lights set to 'Auto' and she wasnt even aware they turned on but I noticed it and took it for a spin myself and it happened when I came back in the driveway as well. Is this a known feature? Can it be turned off?


----------



## syntrix (Aug 20, 2000)

Seems standard on all except S models, from the order guide:

Halogen front fog lights w/ low-speed corner-illuminating feature

Our alltrack did that, but IIRC it just lit up one fog light at lower speeds on the direction turning. Could be different on atlas.


----------



## Justin7983 (Nov 18, 2008)

If the knob is set to Auto and pulled out, the fog lamps will turn on automatically with the headlights. The fog lamps also act as cornering lamps at all times, with the right or left fog lamp turning on depending on the direction of turn. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skaling (Sep 17, 2019)

It’s a curb finding feature. When turning sharply to left or right(like turning into your driveway probably) they fog light in the direction you are turning will come on automatically.


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

Also when. You go in reverse, both fogs turn on automatically


----------



## bales9er (Oct 15, 2019)

Very interesting thanks for all the responses. Im ok with 1 of them turning on in the direction you turn but im not sure i want both coming on randomly while driving seeing as though you're ot supposed to have them on if its not poor weather.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

bales9er said:


> Very interesting thanks for all the responses. Im ok with 1 of them turning on in the direction you turn but im not sure i want both coming on randomly while driving seeing as though you're ot supposed to have them on if its not poor weather.


Why don't you open up and read the OM? :screwy:


----------



## SPAAtlas (Jun 25, 2019)

Not sure why you wouldn't want a safety feature to automatically activate. They aren't aircraft landing lights, and they aren't exactly blindingly bright. They aren't supposed to be.


----------



## JBkr (Jun 18, 2018)

You can turn off the feature in the lighting menu, not that should, but if you want to, you can.


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

bales9er said:


> Very interesting thanks for all the responses. Im ok with 1 of them turning on in the direction you turn but im not sure i want both coming on randomly while driving seeing as though you're ot supposed to have them on if its not poor weather.


both fogs won't turn on randomly though when you are driving. You have to activate via knob. as others have stated, either one of the Fogs will turn on when you are turning in a left or right direction. This usually happens though at slow speeds (won't turn on let's say if you are switching lanes in a highway). The only time, at least that I know of, that both turns on automatically, again as I stated, when you go into reverse.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

JBkr said:


> You can turn off the feature in the lighting menu, not that should, but if you want to, you can.


There is no way to turn off the cornering fogs in the lighting menu. You would need to code them out using vcds/obdeleven. However, you can override them by turning the light switch from auto to on.


----------



## bales9er (Oct 15, 2019)

SPAAtlas said:


> Not sure why you wouldn't want a safety feature to automatically activate. They aren't aircraft landing lights, and they aren't exactly blindingly bright. They aren't supposed to be.


It has nothing to do with not wanting a safety feature but more to do with not wanting to get pulled over for nothing. I know a lot of people in my area that have gotten stopped for having fogs on when they're not needed and i just would rather avoid that


----------



## bales9er (Oct 15, 2019)

[/QUOTE]

There is no way to turn off the cornering fogs in the lighting menu. You would need to code them out using vcds/obdeleven. However, you can override them by turning the light switch from auto to on.[/QUOTE]

Thats what i tried this morning, figured that would do it. Thanks for the input, lots of features on this car that we're just not used to with our old one


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

bales9er said:


> It has nothing to do with not wanting a safety feature but more to do with not wanting to get pulled over for nothing. I know a lot of people in my area that have gotten stopped for having fogs on when they're not needed and i just would rather avoid that


so just make sure then you do not have the knob pulled out when you have it set in Auto so it doesn't come on automatically when the headlights turn on. Also, the cornering feature turns off after you complete the turn so no worries about that staying on. I would go over your state statute that governs fog lights/auxiliary lighting on passenger cars. 

This is for Jersey, Can be used with *LOW* beam (not with High) and as long as they are white, amber, or yellow in color. Based on this, the only time i can be pulled over is the use of fogs with High beam and/or using a different color other than what is stipulated in the statute:

_"Fog lights: These auxiliary driving lights may be used with low-beam headlights to
provide general lighting ahead of a motor vehicle, specifically during foggy weather
conditions. (N.J.A.C. 13:20-32.25)

1. Fog lights are auxiliary driving lights which may be used with the low beam headlights to
provide general illumination ahead of a motor vehicle. A fog light shall be white, yellow, or
amber in color. Approved fog lights shall meet the requirements of SAE J-583d, incorporated
herein by reference. The Standards ofthe Society of Automotive Engineers (SAE) may be
obtained from the Society of Automotive Engineers, Inc., 400 Commonwealth Drive,
Warrendale, P A 15096."_


----------

